# windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen



## Andreoid (1. Dezember 2010)

*windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

Hi,

ich habe mir da zu einem Problem verholfen -.-

hatte mir hier partitionen verschoben... hatte auf dem datengräger 1 (232gb)
zuerst eine 12gb partition mit einem winxp version drauf... daneben hatte ich eine (130gb volle) 140gb große partition mit anderem kram.
die winxp partition hatte ich gelöscht und zu der 140er kram partition hinzugefügt.

nach einem neustart waren beide platten in der datenverwaltung immernoch getrennt aufgelistet,.. beide hießen aber kram und hatten den gleichen laufwerksbuchstaben...

dacht ich,.. dann eben nochmal... löschen und hinzufügen, vllt wirds dann richtig integriert... vonwegen
jetzt ist die ganze kram partition gelöscht ... -.-

wie bekomm ich die partition zurück?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

wahrscheinlich mit nem entsprechenden tool, würd mal testdisk oder ähnliches versuchen


----------



## SonicNoize (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

Ich weiss leider nicht, wie man mit dem Partitions-Kram richtig umgeht oder wie man Partitionen repariert.

Ich kann dir aber den Tipp geben, dass es Software gibt, die die ganzen Dateien wiederherstellen kann. Mir ist das auch mal passiert, dann habe ich mit "Runtime GetDataBack for NTFS" eigentlich alle Dateien retten können. Das Prog kostet leider nicht gerade wenig, aber es funktioniert. Vielleicht gibts da auch kostenlose Alternativen.

Du kannst also die Dateien mit so ner Software retten und die Platte komplett neu Partitionieren, falls nichts anderes mehr hilft. Ist vielleicht auch so eine gute Idee, bevor du mit dem Reparaturversuch an der Partition vielleicht noch mehr Schaden anrichtest, dann hast du ein Backup und kannst rumprobieren


----------



## Andreoid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

bevor jetzt noch mehr mit tool ideeen kommen was funktionieren "könnte"..

wenn ich in dem nit zugeordneten bereich mit rechtsklick ein "neues einfaches volume..." erzeuge müsste alles weg sein? oder ist dann meine platte wieder da mit allen dateien?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

die komplette partitionstabelle ist weg, wenn du dort ne neue partition anlegst, kannst du mit viel glück ein paar der dateien mit weiteren recovery/undelet tools wiederherstellen, dazu MÜSSEN die neuen partitionen allerding EXAKT den alten entsprechen, ka ob das technisch möglich ist, allerdings denke ich das du dort manuel keine chance hast, du wirst ein tool nutzen müssen.

Runtime GetDataBack for NTFS kann meines wissens nach keine gelöschten partitionen wiederherstellen sondern nur gelöschte datein die in einem gültigen partitionierten berreich liegen. obs nach einer neupartitionierung funzt, ka ....
daher hatte ich ja tesdisk empfohlen, dieses kann partitonen fat/ntfs/ext/.... wiederherstellen.

wie gesagt, ich vermute ohne tool hast du keine chance da die mft mit den alten partitonen verschwunden sein müsste als du diese einer neuen partition zugeordnet hast, müssten auch die entsprechenden mft gelöscht worden sein, daher weiss ich nicht ob es überhaupt noch möglich ist diese direkt wieder herzustellen....

egal was du machst, mit jedem weiteren aktiven schritt in der datenträgerverwaltung, formatieren des mediums, defrag von windows, ka was alles sinken die chancen noch 100% korrekte datein wiederherzustellen.

das grösste problem ist, das zusammenführen der partitionen, dadurch ist alles reine glückssache ....

es gibt z.b. auch tools die in der lage sind nach 'verlorenen' dateiheadern zu suchen ... allerdings kosten diese meines wissens nach etwas mehr ....

alles was ich sicher sagen kann: 
jeder schritt der mehr beinhaltet, als ich lese die festplatte aus und speicher sie auf einer anderen platte/partition , bringt deine daten 1 schritt weiter richtung crc fehler und unwiederbringlich korupt ....

edit:
soweit ich mich erinnern kann hab ich vor jahren mal nen tool (schon wieder das böse t wort  ) genutzt, welches in der lage war in unpartitionierten berreichen dateiheader auszulesen und anhand dieser in der lage war ca 50% der ehemals vorhandenen dateien wiederherzustellen (glaub das hängt davon ab wie defragmentiert die dateien zum zeitpunkt der partitionslöschung waren), diese 50% hatten jedoch auch in einfachen textdateien teilweise fehler die nicht autom. zu beheben waren ....


----------



## Andreoid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

danke, dass du mich davor bewahrst noch mehr unheil anzurichten
habe im CB forum eine gute anleitung für die ersten schritte in testdisk gefunden
Wie Gelöschte Partition wiederherstellen? - ForumBase
werde damit jetzt mein glück versuchen und hier mal nen screenshot posten


----------



## Andreoid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

das testdisk hat die einzelne 12partition und komsicherweise die komplette (12gb + 140gb) 152er partition gefunden... 

mit "P" kann ich mir meine dateien anzeigen lassen

was nun


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

im idealfall einfach enter zum fortfahren drücken wenn die 152er partition ausgewählt ist, reparieren lassen, da ja dort all deine daten gespeichert sein sollten und freuen das alles gut gelaufen is, scheint aber vielversprechend wenn man die screens so sieht


----------



## Andreoid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> im idealfall einfach enter zum fortfahren drücken wenn die 152er partition ausgewählt ist, reparieren lassen, da ja dort all deine daten gespeichert sein sollten und freuen das alles gut gelaufen is, scheint aber vielversprechend wenn man die screens so sieht


sowas wie repair o.ä. wurde nicht zur option angeboten... nach dem fenster oben konnte ich noch einen "deeper scan" machen

dann hatte der auch noch die 80gb partition gefunden.. naja
auf die 152er gegangen
auf continue

dann kam das fenster mit der write abfrage (anhang)
gemacht

dann wollte der einen neustart

und jetzt ist auch die 80er partition weg und die 12er da? WTF? *hilfe!*


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

tz4.png sieht so aus als wär wie auch immer die falsche partition repariert worden, es scheint sich um die 12gig xp zu handeln die du weghaben wolltest, diese wurde wiederhergestellt, was durch den stern (dieser steht für primary, bootable) gekennzeichnet ist.
d.h. er hat auf der platte die 12 gig partition gerettet, dabei die beiden anderen partitionen verworfen  ....

grad ma durch die engl. faq von testdisk gewühlt
eigentlich hätten dort 3 partitionen auftauchen müssen, einmal die 12er, die zum löschen markiert ist, mit D, einmal die 152, mit nem L gekennzeichnet und die 80er auch mit nem L ...
oder die 3 alten sowie die neue, wobei dann die alte 12 und 140 gig als sich mit der neuen 152 überschneidend hätten darstellen müssen, so das du dann auswählst was du behalten willst ...
ich würde erneut versuchen die partitionen wiederzufinden und entweder die 152 und die 80er zu reparieren oder im idealfall alles rückgängig zu machen, sprich nen 12gig, ne 140 gig und die 80 gig, und dann die partitionen nicht zusammenführen sondern daten runter, partitionen löschen (die 140 und die 12er) und dann im unpartitionierten berreich ne neue partition anlegen.
(ich trau partition magic und wie sie unter xp alle heißen kein byte weit ... wünschte das würd dir jetzt noch helfen  )

TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity
ab dem Punkt:  Quick Search Partitions (für den gesammten Prozess) ....
ab ... :        Save the partition table or search for more partitions? (für was kommt nach enter, warum deeper search)
und zuletzt: A partition is still missing: Deeper Search  ....


----------



## Andreoid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

jaaa genau die buchstaben (*,D,L) vor den partitionnen hatte im im ersten durchgang garnicht beachtet
deinen link hab ich mir mal auf deutsch durchgelesen. der hat schon einen ganz guten überblick gegeben, was ich falsch gemacht hatte

habs jetzt alles nochmal gemacht
der platte kram ein L gegeben ,.. dann write
und es geschafft!!! wuhuuu!!! die 152er platte mit den wichtigen daten ist wieder da!!!!!!!!! 
jetzt mache ich erstmal ne sicherung,.. und versuche dann später noch die 80er platte wieder herzuholen

was mir auch noch sehr geholfen hat ist das hier:
Faq - Datenrettung + TestDisk-Anleitung - ForumBase
und das
Beratung: Datenrettung mit ?TestDisk? - 01.12.2008 - ComputerBase


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

ah, sorry, ich hab immer direkt die englischen quellen genutzt, sach doch das du eng. nicht so ganz gut verstehst, dachte wegen euren kühlern, cad software und doch recht spezifischen maschienen wär das ok wenn ichs auf englisch poste und so belasse .... dann hätt ich zu anfang schon etwas genauer auf meine manchmal doch recht komische schreibe und hinweise geachtet und wär ausführlicher gewesen oder hätte nach deutschen faqs geschaut 
aber super das schonmal die 152 gig wieder da sind und nach den ersten berührungsproblemen denk ich das du die 80er auch noch wiedefindest


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

Icare Data Recovery ist easy zu verwenden und das stellt jeden Mist wieder her. Einfach Knopf 'verlorene Part. wiederherstellen' klicken und warten. Dann zeigt es ne Liste aller in Fage kommenden Part. an. Da klickst die, welche identische Grösse zu deinen verlorenen Parts, aufweisen. Und dann erscheint ein File Browser. Reparieren geht nicht. Du musst einen anderen Datenträger zur Hand haben auf den du die Files ziehen kannst.

Ich hatte ne 80gig Part zerschossen und mit der SW 99% meiner Daten auslesen können. Allerdings hat die Rekonstruktion der Datenstruktur, gute 4std die volle Priorität des Rechners benötigt. 

Wenn dus damit mal versuchen willst ,ich hab einen gültigen GiveAwayOfTheDay Key für die Software


----------



## Andreoid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> aber super das schonmal die 152 gig wieder da sind und nach den ersten berührungsproblemen denk ich das du die 80er auch noch wiedefindest


hmm geht wohl doch nicht so einfach 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die partition "kram" ist wieder hergestellt..
wenn ich bei der auswahl die 12er partition auf D = delete stelle,
kram 152gb auf L = logisches laufwerk... und games 80gb auf L stelle,

dann erscheint unten diese rote meldung: structure: Bad.
soll ich jetzt trotzdem continue bestätigen?
bin da jetzt lieber übervorsichtig, bevor die kramplatte wieder weg ist 

wenn ich die partition kram auf D stelle,..dann kann ich mit structure ok auch die partition games auf L stellen,.. aber das würde wohl bedeuten, dass die partition kram wieder gelöscht wird.



@AchtBit
eine zweite platte um die daten rüberzuschieben hab ich nicht
mit testdisk hats bis jetzt ja gut funktioniert
trotzdem vielen dank für das angebot mit dem daykey


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

ok, das ist kritisch, ich vermute durch das umpartitionieren gibts da überlappungen die er nicht mehr richtig auflösen kann, dadurch könnte u.U. auch das problem erst entstanden sein, das bei dem versuch die 12gig und 140gig zu mergen cluster von wo auch immer mit reingerutscht sind die da nix zu suchen hatten ...
was ich daher vermute stützt das es funktioniert wenn du mit mit löschen/wiederherstellen durchtauscht, und der fehler darauf hindeutet das es halt überlappungen gibt ...
ich würde dir jetzt echt raten, leih dir ne usb platte/ irgendne platte von nem freund/kumpel/arbeitskollegen/familie/dem unbekannten typen der grad aus der k&m filliale kommt ... sicher 'krams', dann stell games wieder her, sicher das auch weg und mach die hdd dannach komplett platt und partitionier sie neu, ich denke wenn du nun versucht die 152 und die 80gig zurückzuholen hast du genau den zustand wie er am anfang nach dem umpartitionieren war, krams weg, games da


----------



## Andreoid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*

top, alles klar so mach ichs

also ne platte besorgen und so lange die hdd in ruhe lassen 
was ein chaos... naja ^^ wieder was gelernt... sicherheitskopie ftw -.-


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: windows 7 partition löschung rückgängig machen*



Andreoid schrieb:


> diese rote meldung: structure: Bad.



Genau das hatte ich auch. Bei mir wars ne Microsoftmausefalle.

Scandisk hat mit der Meldung 'error crosslinked files dedected, use chkdsk -r' abgebrochen.
Chkdsk hat mit der Meldung 'bad structure, use scandisk to repair' abgebrochen. 

Ich hab zuerst auch, mit diversen Tools versucht die Part zu reparieren. War aber nix zu machen.


----------

